# Smoked lots of weed



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

I decided to go for it, just wanted to hit the bottom and find out what it feels like. Since me being on Celexa I no longer have anxiety and panic.
After about 20 mins I was feeling what the real depersonalization felt like. I could not stand up or walk straight for about 10 mins, my mind seemed flying so high away from my body, all life was in slow motion. I was trying to memorize this experience as hard as I could so when I come back out of it I would feel normal or more like it, and hell it worked. I slept for about 13 hours after it, woke up feeling just like me again I don't know if its the old me but it is deffinetly better than what I felt before doing it.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Weird. Some people can do extreme things, hit bottom, and come back all the better for it. However, this is dangerous I'm sure there have been many who have tried and never really recovered from it.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

that would be me, lsd's a bitch


----------



## Sunshine Spirit (Feb 22, 2005)

That would be too risky for me to try. I'd rather sit down and try to remember what I was like this time last year, then afterwards, pat myself on the back for achieving so much.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

I smoked more than enough weed, probably enough to supply this whole website & more & it obviously contributed to me feeling fucked up.

If I only knew before.............................


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

hi undp'ed

hope you're still feeling better. glad to hear confronting your fear in that way worked for you. i know it doesn't for me although i've tried most things that i believe sent me into it since the initial episode. i have to admit i've only done drugs when feeling pretty 'sorted' as when dp'ed i'm too messed up and scared. anyway mostly i've been left in a horrible state for a good few days.


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

Fuck this, im gonna smoke some weed. I feel so dead at the moment it's scaring the shit out of me. Hopefully the weed will make me feel SOMETHING


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

Ok 10 mins in and it worked, i feel well, stoned. But I also actually feel like goning out and doing something tionight, which is a bOnus.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2005)

I still occassionally smoke some weed to relax me...i think once you have dp for so long that you dont care what the effects of mary jane will do to you. what kind of weed did you smoke depersonalized?


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

supergrass said:


> I still occassionally smoke some weed to relax me...i think once you have dp for so long that you dont care what the effects of mary jane will do to you. what kind of weed did you smoke depersonalized?


I am not really sure what kind was it, but I smoked a little bit less than one g. I never was a huge pot smoker, maybe once in a while, I just knew that it has caused some serious DP for me in the past, so I thought why not just to feel the difference.


----------

